# outside lead



## tshadowchaser (Oct 12, 2002)

What is your favorite technique from/after the outside lead


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *What is your favorite technique from/after the outside lead *



tshadowchaser, were you one of Master Mike Wollmershauser's students in MA?

Take care


----------



## greendragon (Oct 12, 2002)

Must be, I haven't heard an outward wrist break called an outside lead since I did a short stint in the AHA under my instructor Steve Mortell back in 1991,, same technique though..
my favorite follow up after they hit the ground from the outward writst break is to kick them in the exposed ribs,, or neck,, there are many many flashy finishing holds and chokes available to you and we practice dozens of them, but if you want to stay on your feet and get it over with,, a simple kick will suffice.
                                                          Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 12, 2002)

Cris,
 No I'm not one of his students but a good friend is assocated with him.     My terms strickly comes from him, as I am just being introduced to the art.  I take it the terms have change for this technique.
 Shadow


----------



## greendragon (Oct 13, 2002)

All these techniques are called different terms depending on the org.  no biggie, most Korean orgs. don't even have names for them, just numbers,,, the main thing is that you are practicing a good technique no matter what it's called,, it's cool you are doing Hapkido.

                 Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2002)

I keep learning all the time.  For some reason  I have always been a student, adding to my knowledge and learning about different arts. 
 From what I have seen of Hapkido it has a wide varity of techniques and some excellent instructors who are more than willing to share their knowledge.
  So if different orgs have different names or numbers I have two questions. First how many main orgs. are there and what differencates them?  
 the 2nd one goes back to what I was tryiny to ask originaly,  If I can discribe rthis correctly.  Your oponent strikes with his right hand at your chest. You  move out side his strikeing hand blocking/parrying with your left hand as you move in close( shoulder to shoulder)  what do you like to do next?
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greendragon_
> *most Korean orgs. don't even have names for them, just numbers,,, *



I have to give Master Mike credit there.  For many Americans, the naming of the techniques make it easier to grasp onto.   It tells something about the technique there by making it easier to remember.  The only problem I have is sometimes the name may limit the technique as far as variations and dealing with the natural motion of people your working with/on.   An example would be how people get caugt up with, "this technique has to be done this way or it's wrong" mentality.




> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *So if different orgs have different names or numbers I have two questions. First how many main orgs. are there and what differencates them?  *



There are too many!  
The differentiation lies with the person starting the organization and what they learned from their teacher's lineage.  For example, Master Mike's style of Hapkido uses more fakes and distractions while say GM Lim's style uses more body mechanics.  From my limited experience with GM Ji's style, also uses alot of body mechanics.  Each one is good, just different.  



> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *what do you like to do next?*



This is gonna sound like a cop-out, but I would have to be there in the moment and see what happens.   Sorry, Shadow.   

Take care. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 14, 2002)

No, that is not a cop-out, I fully understand that statement.

 My I ask how you know Master Mike? The fact  that you can spell his last name says a lot.   LOL


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> * My I ask how you know Master Mike? *



My old teacher, Master Art St. Armand, is a friend of his and used to train together. 



> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> * The fact  that you can spell his last name says a lot.   LOL   *



:rofl: :rofl:

Take care:asian:


----------



## Hal (Oct 15, 2002)

Chris , 

Tell Art, i said hello also how is Mike ?


              Hal


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hal _
> *Chris ,
> Tell Art, i said hello also how is Mike ?
> *



Will do!  

Last time I saw Master Mike was at his last BB Dinner.  He's fighting the cancer, but he did look different from the treatments.  With that aside, he put on a good demonstration at the dinner and gave it everything he had.   I have some pictures from it.  I'll put a page up from my site so you can check it out if you want.  From what I've seen of Master Mike he's a strong guy for what he's been going through.  

Hey, Welcome back from Korea!  Go ahead, make me jealous and tell us how it was.  Next year will be my year to go. <crossing my fingers> 


Take care.


----------



## Hal (Oct 15, 2002)

My Master wants us to come back in april for his 61st birthday .it is avery big deal in korea where you enter into your last stage of life  {hwangap} with a great  feast.  where they are celebrated by family and friends.


                                                  Hal


----------

